# Allergic Reaction!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

We were outside playing in the yard, came back inside and Nat was under my chair scratching like CRAZY! She's never itchy so I looked down at her and this is what I saw! Holy crap! I have no idea what she got into but she immediately got a bath and a dose of benedryl. I think it's starting to calm down a little bit but I'd love to know what caused this. She's pitiful!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

OH. EM. EFF. GEE. 

Poor Nat can't catch a break! She's already nekkid, and now hives? 

I hope she feels better soon! Perhaps some aloe or witch hazel would help her feel less itchy in the meantime?


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor Baby. Can you put a shirt on her to help keep her from scratching? We had several puppy mill rescues recently with yeast and other skin infections. We kept shirts on them to cut down on the scratching.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG! her poor face! 

She's been out in your yard all this time and this is the first time? you think maybe she got into poison ivy or something? 

Oh, that poor thing. Poor you too.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This actually happened a couple of weeks ago but not to this extent. Just a couple of little whelps and I thought maybe she'd been bitten by something. It got a little worse than the pictures for a little while and I was getting scared. The place on her neck in the first photo was raised beyond what I could've thought possible. After her bath I wrapped her in a light blanket and held her until just a few minutes ago and kept her from scratching. She looks much better now and is just slightly lumpy.
Poor little baby...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What's in your yard??? That looks alot more like contact allergy than a bite but I'm no expert.

I've noticed since we moved here Rebel seems to have some skin issues but nothing like that - I figure it's because his exposed skin is rubbing on grass, etc. 

I'm so glad she's better. That looked very scary.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

OH My Goodness! Poor Nat! She must feel horrible! She needs those lycra pajamas to go outside in! Yikes, hope the little mite recovers and you find out what the cause is.....

K9 Top Coat Lycra Bodysuit

Now that looks sexy!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, it's not a bug bite obviously but the first time I thought it was. This time clearly she came in contact with something that did not like her very much. She's all de-lumped now so is back to her adorable little perfect self. 
I wish she'd wear a lycra suit! That would be hilarious! And I need a bubble to put Bailey in to keep her from running into stuff!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh no, the poor baby.
How scary for both of you.
I hope that you'll be able to find out what she is allergic to.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG poor baby! Mouse got hives a couple of times, unfortunately she scratches herself bloody in places before I saw her (I was at work) it's awful when they're so miserable!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor little girl! My first reaction was 'fire ants' but then you said it didn't look like bites. So then it could be almost anything in the yard, even grass. Would she wear a little t-shirt and pants outfit every time she went outside to play? That might keep her from coming in contact with whatever it was (and also look just plain adorable!)


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Poor baby girl!
It reminds me of when Tucker got stung by a bee. He got stung in the mouth (trying to eat it) and his head neck, shoulders, chest and belly swelled with hives. 

I hope you can figure out what it is. We'll be thinking of her.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I did see her rolling around while she was out there so maybe she rolled in something she was allergic too and she was also being bitten by deer flies. I have never had a problem with those before this year and I think this is gonna be a bad year for any and all insects. I'll see her standing on the porch and there'll be one or two sucking on her back. Evil little vampires!
My husband looked at her and said, "Well we just can't let her go back outside anymore." Really? That sounds feasible.... Men....:der:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy crap! That looks bad! 

Reminds me of stinging nettle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

How does she look today?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> How does she look today?


It was completely gone after a couple of hours and her skin is totally fine. She was pitiful though and I'm always so scared of the throat swelling especially since I didn't know what caused it. 
A few years ago Bailey ate a bee or wasp and we didn't know it. She was just suddenly screaming in the yard. She wouldn't stop and we looked her over, couldn't find anything and so we jumped in the car to take her to the vet. While we were driving she collapsed on my lap. I don't know if she passed out from the pain or what. When we got her there they couldn't figure out what was wrong so were about to send us home and she started screaming again. I told them to knock her out and go over her inch by inch. So they did and found a stinger in the back of her tongue. If she'd be allergic she probably wouldn't have survived. 
My dogs do like to keep me on my toes....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> It was completely gone after a couple of hours and her skin is totally fine. She was pitiful though and I'm always so scared of the throat swelling especially since I didn't know what caused it.
> A few years ago Bailey ate a bee or wasp and we didn't know it. She was just suddenly screaming in the yard. She wouldn't stop and we looked her over, couldn't find anything and so we jumped in the car to take her to the vet. While we were driving she collapsed on my lap. I don't know if she passed out from the pain or what. When we got her there they couldn't figure out what was wrong so were about to send us home and she started screaming again. I told them to knock her out and go over her inch by inch. So they did and found a stinger in the back of her tongue. If she'd be allergic she probably wouldn't have survived.
> My dogs do like to keep me on my toes....


Snorkels has nothing on your dogs! In fact, Snorkels hasn't really done anything that's put her into a life-or-death situation where her throat could close up or death is imminent except for the time she choked in the kidney.

But you - it happens to you all the time! I'm amazed you look so good. Sudden surges of adrenaline must be keeping you young  Or maybe it's the drinking that helps.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Snorkels has nothing on your dogs! In fact, Snorkels hasn't really done anything that's put her into a life-or-death situation where her throat could close up or death is imminent except for the time she choked in the kidney.
> 
> But you - it happens to you all the time! I'm amazed you look so good. Sudden surges of adrenaline must be keeping you young  Or maybe it's the drinking that helps.


I'm telling you, the drinking keeps me well preserved. And if you *stay* drunk most moments of crisis don't seem so bad....

"Look honey, the dogs are getting attacked by a swarm of killer bees. Can you pour me another martini while I go save them?" "Sure babe, be careful out there..." That's just how we roll around here....:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That happen to our chi when I was a kid.

She ate a bee and her entire head swelled. Eyes swelled shut. She looked very strange.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG- poor girl. That looks awful!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rebel's head swelled up once - we were staying in a motel and there was a big field we went into several times. On the other side of the field there were big red signs with chemical symbols saying DO NOT ENTER - DANGER or some such.

We didn't see the signs until we were leaving the motel - we had arrived in the dark and no one at the motel said anything.

So as we were getting ready to leave I looked over and Rebel's head was like a giant balloon. Honeslty, I am still waiting for him to get cancer or something from whatever was in that field. The motel owner said they didn't own it or know who did and since we were far from home I never pursued it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I have absolutely no words of wisdom, or even a clue as to what might have caused the reaction...but I swear I would have to have an IV with a steady drip of happy juice to keep me as steady and calm as you are with all these tiny mischief-makers...:twitch:


----------

